# I burn corn



## tinknocker (Oct 14, 2010)

Anybody heard any more info on I burn corn.com?........is it gone for good?
Its been down about a month now.

aka tinman


----------



## RowCropRenegade (Oct 14, 2010)

maybe they are in shock of cash corn going to near 6 dollars.

selling the corn, burning the wood.

i think corn burners and ethanol may hit a brick wall in this market.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah the crop reports would make me think that burning dollar bills will be cheaper than burning corn this year.


----------



## tinknocker (Oct 14, 2010)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Yeah the crop reports would make me think that burning dollar bills will be cheaper than burning corn this year.



well I just ordered 2 tons of corn today, 185 a ton delivered and augered right into my corn bin in my garage.......don't even have to handle it.....don't get much easier, pellets I have to handle all those bags and its about the same price and I have pick it up........................I'll stick with my corn, pellets are  just for starting the fire, maybe 1 ton a year and 12 tons of corn.


----------



## krooser (Oct 14, 2010)

RowCropRenegade said:
			
		

> maybe they are in shock of cash corn going to near 6 dollars.
> 
> selling the corn, burning the wood.
> 
> i think corn burners and ethanol may hit a brick wall in this market.



E-85 in my town is $2.29/gallon...unleaded is $3.17....


----------



## Topshelf (Oct 14, 2010)

just picked up 1000 lbs at 170 a ton. pellets are 250 / ton in michigan. I think i will stick with corn and maybe even stock up some more


----------



## Scoop (Oct 14, 2010)

tinknocker said:
			
		

> Anybody heard any more info on I burn corn.com?........is it gone for good?
> Its been down about a month now.
> 
> aka tinman



 I Burn Corn is likely gone for good.  The admin lost all his marbles, aka back-up data, in a computer meltdown . Sidecar Flip who burns corn hotter and faster than anyone else I know plans to start another corn buirning site in the near future. He''ll likely chime in on this as well.


----------



## Sting (Oct 14, 2010)

I thought Flip said he didn't have the patience to host like that?


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/59561/


----------



## Scoop (Oct 15, 2010)

Sting said:
			
		

> I thought Flip said he didn't have the patience to host like that?
> 
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/59561/





Here's where it will  be when he gets his ducks in order so to speak.

http://www.cornstoveforums.com/


----------



## tsmith (Oct 15, 2010)

Just registered on the site, looking forward to it getting under way, I hope Kap finds it too he has really helped me out a lot as well as many others along the way.


----------



## smoke show (Oct 15, 2010)

Scoop said:
			
		

> Sting said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm in.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 15, 2010)

tinknocker said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.kcci.com/r/25393940/detail.html


----------



## tinknocker (Oct 15, 2010)

smoke show said:
			
		

> Scoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me too


----------



## tjnamtiw (Oct 15, 2010)

krooser said:
			
		

> RowCropRenegade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The ALL KNOWING government yesterday approved the production and sale of gasoline with up to 15% ethanol rather than 10%!  Could that have anything to do with the spike in price, me thinks?  Problem is that it can only be used in 2007 or newer cars.  Now how are they going to handle that at the pumps????  Do we have to buy mid-grade fuel for our older cars?  Looks like corn is going to go up in price even more.


----------



## rona (Oct 15, 2010)

There  is a world wide grain shortage. Russia is no longer exporting wheat because of a severe draught this past season.
 We have been able to buy gas with ethanol from 10% up to 85% for the last couple of years-just select what you want at the pump and it meters out the combination you select.


----------



## smoke show (Oct 15, 2010)

rona said:
			
		

> There  is a world wide grain shortage. Russia is no longer exporting wheat because of a severe draught this past season.


good point.
I was talking with a fellow recently that cash crops thousands of acres and he was trying to explain to me that corn(grains) are now a world commodity.
thats why it is hard to predict what the price is gonna do.


----------



## Sting (Oct 15, 2010)

I was out for a little drive yesterday afternoon -- it appeared that every piece of equipment that could was out in the field harvesting corn - every wagon that could was on the road moving it -- and there were great huge yellow piles of the stuff next to tremendous, already full bins.


----------



## rona (Oct 15, 2010)

It has probably been one of the wettest years I have seen and the ground was saturated about 6 weeks ago from all the summer rains. 1/2 inch of new rain looked like 3 inches had fallen. Just no place for it to go.  Then we got 10 inches in two days. It looked like the land of 10,000 lakes became doubled. harvest looked impossible and farmers bought tracks for the combines and grain carts. it is common to see people stuck with these huge machines. But the weather has cooperated and we are having record crops with 50-60 bushels of beans and 200 bushels of corn is common. A lot of the corn is coming in 14-17% moisture.
  They say farming is one of the biggest gambles there is and this year looks good for those whose crops didn't drown out but livestock growers who didn't contract feed costs will be hurting.
 Our land was contracted to a large dairy farmer who needs a lot of silage. he got the silage but left wheel tracks 2 foot deep in places. Good thing we have freezing weather to loosen the compaction. 
   Prior to the Nixon years the US didn't export much grain and it was used as a bribe or threat for other countries.
 They had gov grain embargoes which played havoc with the prices. I can remember many times when after worring about getting a crop and fighting mother nature we would get a decent crop but the prices would be lower then the cost of production because the US wanted to make a point with another country and would cancel the exports to that country.
 Back in those days profits were counted in penneys per bushel. if the price went up a nickel everyone smiled.


----------



## webbie (Oct 15, 2010)

tjnamtiw said:
			
		

> The ALL KNOWING government yesterday approved the production and sale of gasoline with up to 15% ethanol rather than 10%!  Could that have anything to do with the spike in price, me thinks?  Problem is that it can only be used in 2007 or newer cars.  Now how are they going to handle that at the pumps????  Do we have to buy mid-grade fuel for our older cars?  Looks like corn is going to go up in price even more.



No doubt the Bush ethanol subsidies skewed the market big time! I think there is a 50 cent per gallon "grant" for turning corn into liquid fuel. 

Other than that, read the financial news. EVERY commodity, from gold to pork to copper...is up, up, up, up. This happens in certain cycles.

Corn is still OK for a limited subset of people - those who can get it one step (very close) to the farm. If it needs to be processed, bagged and transported it cannot compete with pellets in most cases. Note that the BTUs of available heat per ton can be 20 to 25% less than pellets, so this should be figured in also. That means $200 corn would be $250 pellets (approx.).....

I would be glad to host a corn forum here, but if someone else is more into it, that often works better. Most stove issues are actually similar (parts that break, venting, etc.), so they are covered here.


----------



## Scoop (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks Craig,   I think the refugees from the old corn forum are just looking for a home. With the new ethanol limits corn is just going to keep escalating. The people that burn it are a folksy kind, who are very close to the earth, and seem to have a particlar fondness for talking sbout their renewable energy resource.  We'll see what happens with the new forum.


----------



## rona (Oct 15, 2010)

How many grants have the oil companies got? what about the US giving money to other countries to develop their oil fields? This was done not long ago during the big oil spill.
 While I am at it how much money has the wind industry gotten in grants? Wind energy is bragged as the answer to everything but isn't feasable until the gov forces the electricity cost from other sources up by way of cap and trade.
 Whether you know it or not the electric system we have was funded in a large part by grants.
 if we go back in history how much land and money was given to the railroads to develop a rail system? Same thing applied to the settlers of this land if they could survive for a certain period of time on their claim and improve it they were given the land. we needed immigrants back then.  but they were screened pretty close and undesirables weren't allowed into this country. Fast forward to now - with unemployment where it is and factorys closing do we need any immigrants? Especially the illegal ones collecting cash from the generous US.


----------



## webbie (Oct 15, 2010)

The question is not the grants nor the use of corn for fuel. The question is whether the policy was thought through and if it was/is a good one for now and the future.

I'm all for the government helping the proper things go forward quicker, but I think when all is said and done we will find the liquid fuel made from corn in the USA may not be one of the winners in the marketplace. Brazil makes their ethanol from sugar cane.....which I think produces more fuel per acre and requires less energy input per acre.

It may end up that other crops are distilled into diesel using microbes which have already been developed. Lots of possible options.

Point is, the price of corn shot up big time not only tracking with other commodities, but because a large amount was taken for the ethanol production. 

We'd probably have to do a lot of studying to figure all this out.......and the most efficient plant or process will win.


----------



## vvvv (Oct 15, 2010)

wonder if those fat greasy buds from super ganja are worth refining?


----------



## tinknocker (Oct 16, 2010)

Scoop said:
			
		

> tinknocker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do you know that for sure?, did you talk to JA?


----------



## rowerwet (Oct 16, 2010)

Corn for ethanol is mostly a big buy for the Iowa caucuses, most studies show we burn more fuel growing the corn than we get from making ethanol and if you figure the carbon out/in factor we are making more carbon to try to save some coming from the car. So really we are subsidizing vote buying while cutting our MPG slightly, corn makes sense as food, not ethanol. Hopefully we do find great sources of ethanol that don't need law ($$$) to make them viable in the market.


----------



## Scoop (Oct 18, 2010)

tinknocker said:
			
		

> Scoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That comes from SidecarFlip. Apparently its not possible to rescue the old site and Flip is trying to start a new one.

 here:     http://www.cornstoveforums.com/


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 18, 2010)

The guy that owns IBC might want to download "warrick" and take a shot at recovering his stuff from the internet archive sites.

http://warrick.cs.odu.edu/warrick.html


----------



## rowerwet (Oct 18, 2010)

BB since when is north  VA as bad as dilbert?


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 18, 2010)

rowerwet said:
			
		

> BB since when is north  VA as bad as dilbert?



Last year we were up to our ears in mud for months and months. That was when I changed that and then forgot about it.


----------



## tsmith (Oct 18, 2010)

I just went on IBC and clicked on the forum and a new message came up saying that it has not gone away for good that JA is working on it and it will be working.


----------



## rona (Oct 19, 2010)

Side Car sometimes gets a little dramatic.


----------



## blueshawk1 (Oct 19, 2010)

tsmith said:
			
		

> I just went on IBC and clicked on the forum and a new message came up saying that it has not gone away for good that JA is working on it and it will be working.



That's new. I've been checking, he must have just put that up. That's good news. Hopefully, everything was saved.

One thing I know is I've got to post more here, "Burning Chunk" doesn't sound like a good thing to be.


----------



## Scoop (Oct 19, 2010)

The I Burn Corn forum is back up and running . Check it out.


http://forum.iburncorn.com/viewforum.php?f=28


----------



## smoke show (Oct 19, 2010)

sweet.
always enjoyed corn readin.


----------



## tsmith (Oct 19, 2010)

Doesn't look as if anything was lost, I still have all my PM's that I had saved


----------



## mddorogi (Oct 19, 2010)

IBC is back up!


----------



## ARGlock (Oct 19, 2010)

tsmith said:
			
		

> Doesn't look as if anything was lost, I still have all my PM's that I had saved



That's GREAT news! Glad to hear IBC has been saved. The data on that site is quite valuable to many stove owners!! Maybe us "Refugees" can sleep a little better.  A big thanks to this forum for the welcome

AR


----------



## blueshawk1 (Oct 19, 2010)

Fantastic news, although the hospitality of the folks here has been great - and appreciated - and will keep me coming here as well from now on.


----------



## Corny (Oct 19, 2010)

I have now moved this post to the fuel prices forum. Sorry. 
Corny


----------



## Pellet-King (Oct 19, 2010)

Didn't realize they merged threads....., no option to delete posting's, mod's please add


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 19, 2010)

Now that IBC is back up, I sure hope you guys and gals can pop in every once in a while to say hello. It was nice having you here.

Our welcome mat is always out for you.


----------



## Corny (Oct 19, 2010)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Now that IBC is back up, I sure hope you guys and gals can pop in every once in a while to say hello. It was nice having you here.
> 
> Our welcome mat is always out for you.



You bet, J-T, and thanks for the warm hospitality. Looks like you're doing a fanastic job, here, and have established an excellent community.

The offer is reciprocal.

Corny


----------

